# NeoOffice: fichiers en lecture seule!



## mitiko (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous les dépanneurs 
Je viens d'installer NeoOffice 2.2.5 patch6 sur un PPC G4 OS X 10.3.9: je voudrais savoir comment on peut faire pour pouvoir "travailler" les fichiers .doc, .sxw ou autres issus (importés par clés USB de mon PC) de Word, Excel, OOO que j'arrive à ouvrir mais en lecture seule. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une questions d'autorisations, mais où les trouve-t-on? Et comment le fait-on?
D'autres part, ces fichiers s'ouvrent automatiquement avec "textedit": peux-t-on l'éviter et "dire" à l'ordinateur que je veux les ouvrir systématiquement et uniquement avec neoOffice?
Enfin, existe-t-il une tuto (sur papier ou autre) de NeoOffice?
Salut et merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

hello

1) pomme+i sur le fichier, vérifie les droits en écriture/lecture
2) ctrl clique sur le fichier, ouvrir avec, autre, sélectionner neooffice et cliquer sur "toujours ouvrir avec"

à+


----------



## mitiko (12 Janvier 2009)

Re-salut,
OK et merci pour la "lecture/écriture": c'était pourtant simple, mais moi je ne dois pas l'être o). Par contre il faut sans doute le faire individuellement (fichier par fichier)... à moins qu'il y ait "un truc" pour le faire globalement dans un dossier qui a quelques 180 fichiers!
Une question restée sans réponse (peut-être parce que mal posée...!): comment faire pour mettre NeoOffice "par défaut" sur mon ordi au lieu de Textedit?
Enfin, trouve-t-on des tutos pour neooffice quelque soit le support?
A+


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2009)

tu as un wiki
(chez eux)

quant à mettre une appli par defaut 
c'est expliqué dans des tonnes de fils anciens
( via fenetre d'info dun fichier textedit par exemple)


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

cela dit, j'y ai répondu ....

dans mon 2)


----------



## mitiko (12 Janvier 2009)

OK Arlequin, mais cela ne fait pas de Neooffice le seul "ouvreur" de fichier, textedit est toujours présent  "par défaut" et d'autres part, quand on clique "toujours ouvrir avec..." cela ne s'applique (en tout cas chez moi) qu'au seul fichier ouvert, pas à l'ensemble de fichiers de mon dossier.
Merci de l'aide quand même


----------



## mitiko (12 Janvier 2009)

ouf, résolu en partie: j'ai neooffice "par défaut" en faisant (ça pourra peut-être servir à d'autres):  sélection document/pomme I/colonne info/menu déroulant: choisir application par défaut" et cliquer sur "modifier tout".
... ne me manque plus que les tutos en français pour pouvoir commencer à bosser un peu...
merci à tous et à +


----------

